# MK2 - OEM Bluetooth Phone Compatibilty



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Use this thread to report which phones are compatible / not compatible with the factory prep bluetooth.

I will try and manage this so that its a list only but consolidating it as it grows (and then deleting the reply) - so reply here and I will manage it (as well as mods - please  )

_*Functional*_

_Motorola_
Pebble - All OK

_Nokia_
6230i - All OK

_Samsung_
D900 - Takes while to pair but no phone book

_Sony Ericsson_
K700i - Drops connection every 3 minutes
P910i - Contact List & MFSW dont work
V800 - All OK
W810i - All OK

Cheers

Jae


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I have used with success Nokia 7370 and 6151

my new Nokia 5500 does not work as it has too many buttons, so it gets a 'button not in use' message

also LG Chocolate gets 'button not in use' message

5500 and LG both pair but no phonebook

I have the Audi list emailed to me from the dealer that I will post for download.
http://www.mooringsmediquip.co.uk/images/ali/Bluetooth phones - sim access.pdf

I am getting a few mobiles delivered today to try out and then to choose one.


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

Anyone used apocket pc phone with the bluetooth prep? XDA/MDA/SPV/HTC series phones?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nokia N91 - drops out and crashes

V3 Razor - keeps dropping calls and sounds like your in a dust bin.


----------



## mikeyinhk (Jun 5, 2006)

Samsung D900, my phonebook works, with numbers on sim card


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Nokia N91 - drops out and crashes


Even though it is on the Audi list :? :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it was a nightmare. tried to use the V3 when i was in the car - wasnt always practical.


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

anyone know anything about pockets pc's like HTC / QTEK and so on...


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I got a couple of phones brought round to me yesterday to try....

the nokia E50 which is a very new phone and the nokia N80 thet however did not have the version of sortware/firmware installed that is listed on the Audi list and therefore they paired but did not share the addressbook. The phone guy is going to order the E50 up with the listed firmware version for me.


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

Please clarify me on one thing. On that link we can find the compatible list of phones and all phones have "yes" on the "acess to sim card phone book" and only some of them have "no" on the "acess the phones internal memory".

Are you guys having problems just syncing with the internal memory and you are all able to view the contacts on the sim card or the phones are not compatible period?

when exactly does your phone crash tosh? When you try to sync with the internal memory or does it crash all the time?
cheers


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

The P910 doesn't find either the internal or SIM phone book despite pairing with the phone OK.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Jae said:


> Use this thread to report which phones are compatible / not compatible with the factory prep bluetooth.
> 
> I will try and manage this so that its a list only but consolidating it as it grows (and then deleting the reply) - so reply here and I will manage it (as well as mods - please  )
> 
> ...


Samsung D500 works ok but no phone book
Nokia N80 poor keeps dropping out and no phone book


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Jae said:


> _Samsung_
> D900 - Takes while to pair but no phone book


Phone book seems to work OK for me, all my entries appeared in the DIS. [/quote]


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

FDXmiguel said:


> Please clarify me on one thing. On that link we can find the compatible list of phones and all phones have "yes" on the "acess to sim card phone book" and only some of them have "no" on the "acess the phones internal memory".
> 
> Are you guys having problems just syncing with the internal memory and you are all able to view the contacts on the sim card or the phones are not compatible period?
> 
> ...


All/most phones seem to pair but a lot do not share the contacts stored on the phone/sim.

I got a Nokia E50 (brand new phone) ordered in for today with the Audi recomended version of firmware installed but after it paired it would not share the contacts, it did what all the others have donw on me...'button not used' when you press MODE.


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

Seems like the best option is to save Â£175 on the Audi option by getting a Parrot 3200 car kit installed and put the cash towards something else.

They seem to pretty much pair and work with anything.

C'mon somebody out there must have a Nokia N73 they've tried, don't want to get one yet just in case :?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

koppernob said:


> C'mon somebody out there must have a Nokia N73 they've tried, don't want to get one yet just in case :?


It is very similar to the E50 I tried today ^^see above^^

I now think the version of BT kit in these cars might be dated...would that be like Audi!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

koppernob said:


> Seems like the best option is to save Â£175 on the Audi option by getting a Parrot 3200 car kit installed and put the cash towards something else.


Ive been saying this for a while.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Or sack off the Audi bluetooth, Sat Nav and iPod and go for the pioneer hd1-bt which does everything well!


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

Or sack off the Audi bluetooth, Sat Nav and iPod and go for the pioneer hd1-bt which does everything well![/quote]

That is exactly what i wished I had done........ :?


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

MDA Compact III, SPV M650, XDA Orbit, Artemis, HTC P3300

Just tested a variant of the above phones in the new TT, Works perfectly, pairs and transfers no's and names accross fine inc missed/incoming calls.

Just had a fine mount made by davidg!

(RHD driver side air vent mounted)

GPS Speed Camera Detector, TomTom Satnav and phone all in a nice small package.


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

cool, so do you guys think that it syncs fine with windows mobile operating systems?


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

Tried it only with that HTC variant. (Those phones are all the same model manufactured for each operator by HTC)

The HTC Artemis has a new feature i havent seen in other HTC phones, "Remote sim access for bluetooth" which simulates a sim card phonebook from the main phonebook.

Therefore im not sure the phone book feature will work with older phones.
I also have an XDA Exec and an XDAIIs, ill try it with them in a few days.


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

The reason I asked is because I was thinking of getting myself the HTC TRINITY for christmas which works pretty much like the artemis..you happy with the artemis?

Anyone else having the same good experiences with model htc trinity and artemis? If so, Jae you might want to add these guys to the list...


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

Its a great phone. Does everything i need it to do. CPU may not be as powerful as others and it isnt 3G, but its fast enough for TomTom and i dont use mobile internet often on the phone. GPRS is fast enuf for me.


----------



## rev9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just picked up my TT today.
i have no bluetooth compatibility problem with my SonyEricsson P990i.
Besides, i can access my phonebook through Audi bluetooth.

Tested it for about 20mins while i was driving. It works great!


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Just been given an up to date list and told that the list that I posted at the start of this thread is just for A8 and Q7's

For TT sys...

6310i
8800
6822
6820
6810
6230i
6111
6021
which are all either antique or ladies phones...6230i is best but very common and dated, 6021 about the newest of the bunch.

Sony Ericsson...
W800i
900i
550i
but as we have been told above that the 990i works I think the W810 will work and this is the best option (I will test it tonight)


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

Just tried a Nokia N73 and get the same results as the P910i. i.e pairs with car but MFSW mode button doesn't work and you can't access the contact list.

The N73 also has an option to use remote SIM and I tried with this option selected and un-selected, results appear the same.

N73 is a Symbian phone running Symbian OS (9.1) + Series 60 (3rd Edition). The SE P990i is Symbian OS v9.1 Software platform - UIQ v3.0. Not sure what the difference is between the two, if any.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hot off the press, the new Sony Ericsson W950i works fine.

Phew, cos it's a great phone and I would have hated to have to take it back cos it dint work in the TT.


----------



## wahala (Nov 26, 2006)

Took delivery of my TTmk11 in october, all the phones recommended by Audi for their phone cradle were obsolete with the exception of and out of date (but still available) was a nokia. however I got a new Nokia and forgot about the phone cradle.
Wahala TT club member 1089


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

fair enough, but your MSFW wont function and you will not be able to sync contacts...


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Sony Erisson W810i works well complete integration....so I say sod Nokia


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

Any update on the O2 XDA phones working? I've got an XDA Mini


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

The HTC variant i have is badged by O2 as an XDA Orbit, So that would work fine. Its also very similar under the hood as the HTC Hermes, otherwise known as the XDA Trion, so theres a good possibility that would work too. My cars coming next week and i have access to quite a few xda type phones. Ill post my test results then.

XDA info

http://wiki.xda-developers.com/


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Ays! I wait with baited breath...


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

SE K800i Cybershot works fine, all functions on MFSW seem fine


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

koppernob said:


> SE K800i Cybershot works fine, all functions on MFSW seem fine


I just got one of those last week - works in my E90 Beemer too - I think Nokias more recent bluetooth system doesn't work well with BMW, Audi or MINI really, SE and Motorola seem way better


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok I have a Nokia 6230i which I believe is totally compattible. Am I right ?

Also is there a cradle available for this phone ?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Ok I have a Nokia 6230i which I believe is totally compattible. Am I right ?
> 
> Also is there a cradle available for this phone ?


Yes this works


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

Is it worth adding the GSM Pre?


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

All functions work with the Orange SPV C600 , this uses Windows Mobile v5.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

so can you get the cradle for the Nokia 6230i to hide the ugliness on the centre tunnel ?


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

Probably easiest ringing the squealer. They told me all cradles had to be ordered at the same time as the car i.e. no aftermarker, tbh that sound like a pretty dumb idea on Audi's part if true!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Now I know that is NOT true as I asked them to add the cradle to the order and he said that the cradle is supplied by them once the car arrives and that I should just call them and order one just before car arrives.

I emailed dealer 2 days ago but no reply which is unlike them to be fair so will call on Monday.

But someone must know if Cradle for the Nokia 6230i is available.


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

Any compatibility info on Balckberry's from anyone? I have an 8100 that won't even pair.


----------



## burtonm (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,
Got my TT on order - due March/April. Tying to find out which handsets work best with the cradles on offer and the bluetooth. due to change handset soon and want to pic one that works with TT. (Got a list from Audi, but all compatible handsets seem to be quite old).

Mark


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

For anyone that is interested the Nokia 6230i is compattible according to Audi and they have ordered me a cradle.


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey mike, I have one and although the quality of sound and sync is just fine, contacts do not pair...


----------



## rossf (Jan 27, 2007)

First post here - 1 week with Black on Black TT 2.0 DSG

My Blacberry Pearl paired up perfectly including address book.

Cheers


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

rossf said:


> First post here - 1 week with Black on Black TT 2.0 DSG
> 
> My Blacberry Pearl paired up perfectly including address book.
> 
> Cheers


That;s great news as I'm struggling to get my Pearl to even pair up after 1 week with the car. I assume you had to do nothing other than follow the instructions in the manual? I'm booked back with the stelaer to see their phone "expert".


----------



## rossf (Jan 27, 2007)

Make sure Bluetooth option on the Pearl has encryption disabled. Other than that it was all pretty standard to pair it. Takes a while for the addressbook to load the first time - after that it's pretty much instant.


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

rossf said:


> Make sure Bluetooth option on the Pearl has encryption disabled. quote]
> The only encryption I can disable is for a specific device that the Pearl has already paired with. Is there another setting you're talking about?


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

Has the phone got bluetooth powersave mode, on the SE phones it can only connect to 1 other unit at a time when this is selected?


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

koppernob said:


> Has the phone got bluetooth powersave mode, on the SE phones it can only connect to 1 other unit at a time when this is selected?


There are no powersave feature I can see on my Pearl (8100).


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

56 days till my anticipated delivery date but it's time for a new handset now, so, has anyone tried the Nokia N73 with their TT?

2 questions really: 
- Does it sync properly and are there any problems/issues (such as having to copy contacts to the SIM card in order to see them in the DIS)? 
- Is there a cradle available (Dealer offered a free one if I ordered there and then as a final clincher, gee, Â£100 off a 30k car!)

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

N73 pairs but doesn't display contacts in DIS & MFSW mode button doesn't work


----------



## burtonm (Jan 19, 2007)

Tried the new Nokia N93 - able to make and receive calls, but phonebook contacts does not show. Audi sales person had a Motorola Z3 and it all worked.

Mark


----------



## rossf (Jan 27, 2007)

keithmt said:


> rossf said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure Bluetooth option on the Pearl has encryption disabled. quote]
> > The only encryption I can disable is for a specific device that the Pearl has already paired with. Is there another setting you're talking about?


You're right - it has to have paired for that - I have no other explination. My Pearl paired right off the bat and address book loaded.
Maybe the dealer needs to look at youe setuo


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm booked in to see the dealer's "phone expert" next Monday. Fingers crossed.

It's really useful to know that your Pearl works though; thanks for that.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Noticed a weird one today, if you're in the car with the key in the ignition but off, the bluetooth stays paired, but the multi fucntion wheel doesnt work. So you have to work the buttons on the phone but speak through the hands free... Strange logic at work, you'd think if the phone could unpair when you pull the key out the wheel could stay active as well.


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

Bought an HTC trinity and finally I feel like my mk2 is flawless. Contacts sync, has call history from that journey, buttons work on the mfsw, caller ID on the DIS, sound is clear....perfect


----------



## pasifx (Feb 3, 2007)

Any ideas if it supports the sony ericsson w950i??


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm trying to choose a handset to upgrade to that will be supported when my car arrives (45 days and counting!).

Anyone got any recomendations? I use an N73 at the moment which runs TOMTOM also (very handy, and means no bulky unit sitting on the dash).

Also, is the list at the front of this thread still being uppdated? It looks a little short, I'm suprised if more people haven't tried other phones?!?!

Thanks in advance all


----------



## burtonm (Jan 19, 2007)

At last some good news, a couple of fairly new handsets that work - Nokia 6288 and Motorola KRZR K1. Both make and receive calls and the phonebook is displayed in console. Only drawback - no cradle available yet. May still try the Samsung Z720 - anyone already tried it ?

Cheers


----------



## burtonm (Jan 19, 2007)

Don't think the Nokia N range work. I may try the new N95, when I can get hold of one.


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

An update from an ealrier post that my Blackberry Pearl (8100) bluetooth has suddenly burst into life (after 2 weeks of trying!). Still struggling to get the address book transfered but I expect that'll happen around April :roll:


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that the motorola KRZR K1 works? 
Does it make and receive calls and sync contacts???
THANKS


----------



## burtonm (Jan 19, 2007)

Tried the Samsung Z720 - make/receive calls ok. Could not sync phonebook.


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

This is all useful stuff.

What would be useful to me is a list of phones which can run tomtom satnav and definitely work in the TT.

I was thinking of the Nokia N73 or N80, but it sounds as if these don't work.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

N73 and 6280 pair but no phonebook in either, and the 6280 keeps disconnecting and reconnecting which is a real PITA.

Anyone tried the SE W880i yet?


----------



## crofted (Feb 12, 2007)

Just got my TT. I have a K800i and it seems to have paired up with the car kit ok. It has also downloaded the phone book from the phone (not SIM) including contact name with multiple numbers - though it has randomly left out some contacts and I can't figure out why. It does also occasionally it drop the connection. The dealer is saying the phone needs a bluetooth upgrade but I can't find anything on Sony Ericsson's web site. Does anyone know anything about this?

Thansk


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

Nokia 6280 seems to work fine for me.....................phonebook mfsw etc all good. 
I am sooooo pissed off i went for the bluetooth option........waste of money! shoulda listened to Tosh about the Parrot....................


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

crofted said:


> Just got my TT. I have a K800i and it seems to have paired up with the car kit ok. It has also downloaded the phone book from the phone (not SIM) including contact name with multiple numbers - though it has randomly left out some contacts and I can't figure out why. It does also occasionally it drop the connection. The dealer is saying the phone needs a bluetooth upgrade but I can't find anything on Sony Ericsson's web site. Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> Thansk


Have you tried http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp..._1_3_1_1&zone=ps&lm=ps1_1&pid=10407&fid=21839

If this states there are no updates then i don't know what the stealer is talking about? :?


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

bw64402 said:


> Have you tried http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp..._1_3_1_1&zone=ps&lm=ps1_1&pid=10407&fid=21839
> 
> If this states there are no updates then i don't know what the stealer is talking about? :?


For information on K800i firmware updates and what they contain, see the first page of This Link


----------



## rossf (Jan 27, 2007)

Godd news here - all functions including voice dail work.
MFSW, Address Book, etc.
No SMS (had that in my 325ci)


----------



## Mavman (Jun 28, 2006)

Phone Nokia 6230i

A lot of negative comments about the Blue tooth phone kit, however I have found it very good.

Voice dial is excellent, no calls have ever been dropped, volume good, bluetooth connects instantly, phone cradle works well (although a bit of a rip off if you had to pay Â£100), scroll speed through stored numbers excellent, integration with radio etc excellent.

Only let down's are lack of functionality to dial number on screen (can be done via voice dial) and no display of text messages.


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

I have specced (rightly or wrongly) the bluetooth kit and mf steering wheel in my TT (July I hope)

This is probably a really vacant question but.......

If you use your phone (assuming it is a compatible one) without a cradle - just in your pocket - what functionality if any do you lose compared to using the cradle - apart from the obvious one of charging?


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

heywood said:


> If you use your phone (assuming it is a compatible one) without a cradle - just in your pocket - what functionality if any do you lose compared to using the cradle - apart from the obvious one of charging?


AFAIK In theory, you only lose the charging and the car's antenna connection (in the shark fin). 
However, this assumes that your phone works as advertised with the car's bluetooth module. You may well lose the address book syncing and suffer more dropped calls too as others have reported.


----------



## burtonm (Jan 19, 2007)

Just been to audi and tried another handset - Motorola MAXX V6. Seems to work fine, make and receive calls and phonebook downloaded successfully.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just paired my SE K750i with the bluetooth and it works fine . As my car is ex-demo, it didn't come with the correct cradle for my phone, so I loose the charging and sharkfin antenna connection at the moment. Phone numbers from the SIM are not displayed, but this is easily remedied by copying them to the phones internal memory. I think the setup works fine, the MFSW is easy to use to navigate through the phonebook on the DIS.


----------



## ShaunR (Mar 15, 2003)

Picked my car up today and can confirm Nokia 6233 works fine. One small question, can the volume control for the voice be changed (it nearly deafened me the first time i tried it and it hadn't finished copying the phonebook over..lol)

Cheers,

Shaun


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

Help please any of you mobile phone experts ou there.

What I am after is a phone which does all of these things:

1 - Has a really good camera (3.2 mega pixel thingys)
2 - Can run tom tom software
3 - Works with the TT2 bluetooth kit

Does a phone like this exist? 
Nokia N80 and N73 look on paper as if they should do the trick, but posts above suggest that none of the Nokia N's are compatible with the audi kit. I notice the audi list says the N80 is OK with sim but not phone memory. Has anyone used one?

If the only problem is not synchronising contacts with both the phone and the sim memory I wouldn't be bothered - I don't mind saving my contacts in whichever memory works best.

Also - reading ays128's post earlier in this thread - the bracket for the HTC phone looks good.
Who is davidg? - Does he make these brackets for other phones?
Any chance of a photo to show how this fits at air vent position?
One last question - the photo shows a cable on the phone. Is this just for charging, leaving the phone to use bluetooth for all its functions, or does it do more than this?

Loads of questions I know - maybe stupid ones - but I would only be an occassional user of satnav - so have not specced the audi option, and definitely don't want some tacky sucker on my windscreen. The phone option sort of appeals to me.

Comments anyone?


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Heywood,

I had the bracket remade out of stainless steel (machined using cadcam software at a school CDT department, where my uncle is a teacher. )

The phone has a 2mp camera which is decent enough for me and pairs and works perfectly with the TT2 bluetooth kit, including full address book functionality.

Im running TomTom 6 off the PDA, which also allows me to add speed camera warnings.

The phone has a GPS reciever built in so all that is needed is a power feed to the PDA, which i am going connect to the car harness when i have the time, that is the wire you see in the previous pictures.

Any satnav or phone can be added to the mount as the mount was designed to take any Brodit holder
http://www.brodit.com

An example of a UK Supplier
http://www.handnav.co.uk

Pictures are attached below.


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the photos - it looks tidy


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

One more question ays128 - I presume this phone and the others which appear to be identical (XDA orbit etc) talk to you through the car audio when using satnav, assuming you have bluetooth kit??
thanks


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Regarding the vent bracket, how exactly does the vent unscrew to fit the bracket on? :? I don't want to force the vent the wrong way and break it?


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

With light-medium pressure the vent just slides out. No wires attached.

Sat Nav comes through phone speakers not the bluetooth kit, but its plenty loud enough.


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

The Nokia E65 I have just got, does pair up but doesnt share contacts and the MFSW is redundant apart from the volume of course. 
Havent used it much but it hasnt dropped any calls as of yet.


----------



## P1LSY (Oct 10, 2006)

I need some help

I have just purchased TTN6 for my Nokia N73 mobile which works great!!

I have the TomTom gps receiver from TTN5 and everything pairs ok.

Here's my problem...

I can get no audio from TomTom through the Factory Fit Kit...I can use the phone functions ok to make calls etc...this works ok, but no sound from tomtom or any other non phone function? i.e. no keytones etc..

When I disconeect BT I can here tomtom again so its clear that tomtom is ok and it must be due to the BT kit?

I have tried pairing with a headset and the the gps and i can here directions. So it must be down to the BT kit..

HAs anyone else tried TTN6 with the factory bluetooth on a TT2


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

Car not here for another week (if I'm lucky!) so not tried my N73 with TT6 yet, but I will do in about 7-?? days when the car arrives!

However, how does the N73 work? You say it's ok for making and taking calls but does the address book sync? Does the ringtone get transferred too? Any problems? Does it drop calls?

Cheers


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

keithmt said:


> An update from an ealrier post that my Blackberry Pearl (8100) bluetooth has suddenly burst into life (after 2 weeks of trying!). Still struggling to get the address book transfered but I expect that'll happen around April :roll:


What carkit do you have installed..?


----------



## P1LSY (Oct 10, 2006)

I have the factory fit Bluetooth kit on a 3.2 S-tronic. The N73 connects fine to the BT and can make and receive calls ok. But the only sound sent via bluetooth appears to be voice and ringtone only?? So any other sounds the phone makes ie Key tones or game tones or tomtom sounds cannot be heard through the BT kit??

I first thought it might be the phone settings? But I tried this with my wifes bluetooth headset and all sounds can be heard including the tomtom stuff, so it has to be the BT Kit?

Hope thats cleared a few things up?

Anyone else got the same setup and had any success? or have any suggestions?


----------



## kernahan (Feb 14, 2007)

Can anybody advise if the new Nokia N95 works ?


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

did someone say there is some kind of software that needs to be taken off/added to the phone so that some handsets can fully interact with the factory fitted car kit?


----------



## burtonm (Jan 19, 2007)

Hope to try the N95 in a week or 2. I tried the N93 and could not get phonebook to sync. Contacted Nokia support, with regards to 'why 6288 worked yey N93 did not'. Apparently, its because of the symbiam operating system - so it may be the same outcome for the N95. It has a Remote SIM Mode - not sure if that will make a difference.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

burtonm said:


> Hope to try the N95 in a week or 2. I tried the N93 and could not get phonebook to sync. Contacted Nokia support, with regards to 'why 6288 worked yey N93 did not'. Apparently, its because of the symbiam operating system - so it may be the same outcome for the N95. It has a Remote SIM Mode - not sure if that will make a difference.


No S60 (symbian) phones will work, even with Remote SIM mode.

It's odd, because reading this tread it looks like UIQ (another version of Symbian used by SE) works fine. Must be a Nokia thing.

I'm having a problem making and answering calls with my 6280. It syncs fine, but the only way to answer/end calls is to use the buttons on the phone.

I know the Audi BT system is pants, but do I really have to add voice tags for everyone I want to dial first, before I can dial them?

At the moment, I have to voice dial the number by reading it off the DIS - not something you want to try while driving :x

EDIT : Doh... worked it out. I didnt realise that you could push the rollers in :roll:

In case anyone else is having this issue with the MFSW...

To *make a call*, select the number you want to dial in the DIS using the left scroll wheel, then press the left scroll wheel in.

To *answer* a call, press the left scroll wheel in.

To *end* a call, press the left scroll wheel in.


----------



## burtonm (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Jimbo,

Are you able to sync your phonebook using a phone with S60 operating system - which phone are you using and did you have to tweak any of the settings to get it to work ?

Just to reiterate - I have been able to make and receive calls with the N73 and N93, as you described. But the phonebook did not sync - just had the list of numbers and not the associated contact names appearing in the DIS.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Mark,

I have personally tried the N73 (S60) and an old 6600. Both only work as you describe. There are lots of examples on the net of people with the same problem with S60 phones (N80, N93, E60, etc) so I think its safe to say S60 is only partially compatible.

Saying that, I am led to believe that the Audi phone cradle for the 6600 does sync fully (but who still uses the 6600..?)


----------



## solidgold (Jan 14, 2007)

Just got this smartphone which uses MS Smartphone5.0 OS. Just like O2. 
Works with the TT handsfree kit and sync via Bluetooth.

Having problems with :

1. Can receive call but to make call, I need to use dial from the phone.
Which button do I press to make call? Tried the speakerbutton on the 
steering wheel but that doesn;t work.

2. Can see phonebook from dashboard display and scroll list using the scrollbutton on the steering wheel. But cannot make call after selection. How to do that?

3. Once bluetooth sync..it makes a very loud annoying "PLong" sound. 
Tried lowering the stereo volume in car as well as the phone volume, 
but doesn't seem to help.

Anyone out there encounter the above? Particularly those who uses O2 phones?


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

> 2. Can see phonebook from dashboard display and scroll list using the scrollbutton on the steering wheel. But cannot make call after selection. How to do that?


scroll through using the left thumbwheel and find the number you want press the thumbwheel in and it dials the number, pressing again cancels it.

It does on mine anyway

Not sure you can turn the connection 'ping' down


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

solidgold said:


> ...
> 
> Having problems with :
> 
> ...


Just a couple of posts above your post are the answers in *bold text*.

Doh....


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

I understood that you did not have to use a phone cradle (as long as charging was not an issue), however I note that the latest phone cradles/phone adapter list indicates that an adaptor is needed to conect to the car aerial and charging system. More importantly it goes on to say that a cradle must be used due to electromagnetic radiation in the vehicle.


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

There was due to be an updated list of available cradles out on 2nd April. I called my local dealer but he didn't have it yet. 

Anyone know what the new cradles available are? :?

Thx


----------



## crofted (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been having problems with my Sony Ericsson K800i. It sort of works and seems to download most of the phone book but randomly misses out numbers - normally ones you really want - necessitating the use of the handset! Also the people I call when using the kit are struggling to hear me while I get reasonable clarity through the car speakers. I have read the manual and I have fewer than 500 numbers on my handset so there should not be a problem with the phone book. The manual sort of implies the phone should be in a cradle to use the external aerial and avoid electromagnetic interference so this could be the root of my faint audio problem but it is impossible to get a cradle for any current model of handset. The dealer suggested an upgrade to the Bluetooth firmware on the phone but this did not fix either problem and so I called the Audi dealer again. They now tell me the K800i is not on the new (April â€™07) list which implies they have it. I have also tried a K510i and get the same problem as the K800i but this is not on the list either. They also say they are unable to look at the problem unless I use a phone on the list but when I ask for a copy of the list they tell me it is confidential and they cannot share it! However answers received while questioning imply that the list only contains phones that are obsolete. The dealer claims the faint audio signal may be down to the positioning of the internal microphone (a design fault perhaps?) although because the phone is not on the list they won't look at that either. Kind of feel a bit snookered...I have spoken to Audi UK who have said they will talk to the dealer but given my experience and having read the posts here I am beginning to think the Bluetooth kit is actually a waste of money. The dealers are not able to support it or provide customers with the means to make sensible handset purchasing decisions. The fact is the only way to make a useful, safe and legal call from my expensively equipped car is to pull over, turn the engine off and use the handset! As a business tool the factory car kit is pretty useless and unless Audi UK can demonstrate otherwise I will be looking at a third party option....I will then lean on Audi UK and my dealer to refund the money for a product that damages the ownership experience and is clearly not fit for purpose. :x


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a K800i and have no problems at all with it. Are the numbers stored in the phone or on the SIM. I store mine in the phone but recently copied them to the SIM card which seemed to add a load more contacts to the DIS.

I don't have a cradle either by the way.

Try resetting the phone to factory and re-importing your contacts from Outlook or wherever you maintain them, see if that corrects it.


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a K800i and have no problems at all with it. Are the numbers stored in the phone or on the SIM. I store mine in the phone but recently copied them to the SIM card which seemed to add a load more contacts to the DIS.

I don't have a cradle either by the way.

Try resetting the phone to factory and re-importing your contacts from Outlook or wherever you maintain them, see if that corrects it.


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is the list that the garage gave to me today when I picked my car up  

My N73 syncs, can take calls using the MFSW but to make calls you have to use the phone as the button on the MFSW reports 'Button not in use' :? :?

The dealer hooked it up to the computer and came to the conclusion that my phone isn't supported fully :? Time for a new phone I think :wink:

Anyway, still a poor choice of cradles I think, apparently it's going to be updated every 3 months.


----------



## burtonm (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me if the SAP (SIM Access Profile) profile is supported by the TT car kit. It may have some bearing on whether the Nokia N95 phone will be able to sync the phonebook. Read the following from one of the Nokia messageboards -

Only the new phone kits supplied in the A6/A8/Q7 have the SAP profile used in some Nokia phones to make them useable.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't think so. The only profile that seems to be recognised is 'Headset'.

Also, W850i works fine. Only a couple of years till a cradle will be available :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

keithmt said:


> Any compatibility info on Balckberry's from anyone? I have an 8100 that won't even pair.


I had this paired in my S3 worked perfectly and even in the A6 with MMI

Now have a Nokia 6300 and keeps dropping out, bloody anyoying!


----------



## the911sc (Sep 24, 2006)

The new HP ipaq voice messenger 510 pocket PC works with mine no problem.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

thebears said:


> keithmt said:
> 
> 
> > Any compatibility info on Balckberry's from anyone? I have an 8100 that won't even pair.
> ...


Update on this, the other day i updated the software on my Nokia 6300 to the latest version, 5.5 i think from 4.3. All you need is a USB cable and download from Nokia.

Now works a treat in the car, never dropped a call or connectivity.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Check this thread out  :

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=101499

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Jae said:


> Use this thread to report which phones are compatible / not compatible with the factory prep bluetooth.
> 
> I will try and manage this so that its a list only but consolidating it as it grows (and then deleting the reply) - so reply here and I will manage it (as well as mods - please  )
> 
> ...


SE K750i works perfectly

I have mine and madams paired and no probs with either


----------



## paulwado (Nov 8, 2007)

Just found discussion on Nokia forum which may solve a lot of the Nokia N series problems ( N95 problem solved )

http://discussions.nokia.co.uk/discussi ... ge.id=7249

With the older N series phones also worth getting a SW update

http://europe.nokia.com/A4176089


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

ays128 said:


> MDA Compact III, SPV M650, XDA Orbit, Artemis, HTC P3300
> 
> Just tested a variant of the above phones in the new TT, Works perfectly, pairs and transfers no's and names accross fine inc missed/incoming calls.
> 
> ...


Hi

I know this is digging back into the past a bit - but I am interested in getting hold of a bracket like the one that used to be pictured in this ays128 post.

The photos don't show up any more, and I seem to remember that one of them was a drawing with dimensions on. Would like to get hold of it please ays128 if you still visit the site.

Or can anyone else help??


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

SE K750i

works perfectly


----------

